# Service



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Does the dual boiler need to be returned to sage for a service. I descale etc. Sure I have seen this information somewhere


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22743-Descaling-my-Sage-Dual-Boiler


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22743-Descaling-my-Sage-Dual-Boiler


Thanks. I descale already. Pretty sure I have to return for a service...i could be wrong


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

CoffeeChris said:


> Thanks. I descale already. Pretty sure I have to return for a service...i could be wrong


Sorry misread the post , thought you were asking about descaling


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

might be worth ringing coffee classics who do all the repairs etc for Sage. If you can hang on, I have their engineer coming to my house on Jan 4th so I will ask him.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> might be worth ringing coffee classics who do all the repairs etc for Sage. If you can hang on, I have their engineer coming to my house on Jan 4th so I will ask him.


Thanks, would be worth asking . I'm just pretty sure they had told me that after a few years it's best to send back for a service


----------

